# Haunt radio ad



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Thought I would share our Haunts Radio ad for 2010.... 
our area gets overran with typical generic haunt commercials and its hard to tell whos who, so I make our own and stray away from your everyday run of the mill boos and screams and oops i pooped my pant ads....
hope you like it..... Enjoy

http://www.darksydeacres.com/dsa_radio.mp3


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Sounds like a good attention getter.


----------

